# Amazo vs DBZ-GTverse



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

Scen 1 Golden Jlu amazo
Scen 2 Comic amazo

All Movies are cannon here


----------



## ∅ (Sep 23, 2007)

Hard one, but I would go with DBGT in both, unless this is Timazo.
Goku as a child tore down a dimension in his base state (Seguros dimension)


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazo, don't know about the comic version, but JLA Amazo stomps.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Amazo, don't know about the comic version, but JLA Amazo stomps.



the comic version became god pretty much

but look at the gods in the DBZ verse....


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Galactus level God, as in cosmic? If so, he stomps too.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Galactus level God, as in cosmic? If so, he stomps too.



He was a good bit above skyfather level



I think he would take galactus if he used his powers correctly


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2007)

Well skyfather is above anything dbgt has to offer,dragonball characters have a habit of talking...alot so jlu amazo would have plenty of oppurtunities to copy everyones powers,if he plays it smart I dont see how amazo could loose.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

feitan said:


> Well skyfather is above anything dbgt has to offer,dragonball characters have a habit of talking...alot so jlu amazo would have plenty of oppurtunities to copy everyones powers,if he plays it smart I dont see how amazo could loose.



But you gotta remember that movies are cannon in this fight

That means they have the reality warpers buu and janemba and brolly the galaxy 1 shotter


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea but Amazo has Sharingan haxx 100 fold.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

True... but he does only have 2 eyes last time i checked

someone could sneak attack him

I think the Dbgt verse could win the first one if it was a coordinated and percisly executed

Comic amazo would rape them horribly thou


----------



## Blix (Sep 23, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> True... but he does only have 2 eyes last time i checked
> 
> someone could sneak attack him
> 
> ...



Not if he copied Jenemba first. Reality warping>galaxy busters.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 23, 2007)

Blix said:


> Not if he copied Jenemba first. Reality warping>galaxy busters.



Janemba Reality Warping < Brolly Galaxy destroying.


----------



## Blix (Sep 23, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Janemba Reality Warping < Brolly Galaxy destroying.



Jenemba ripped a whole in the afterlife and the living. The Dragonballs couldnt even do anything.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 23, 2007)

That is still in the World level Warping destroying a Galaxy is so far beyond that.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Well DBZ characters don't try sneak attack though, the yell loud and charge up loud energy blast, with a lot of light show. And personally I think Amazo as he was in the Return could tank a couple generic Ki blast.


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2007)

Only way I see them winning against jlu amazo is if they go completely out of character and group up and sneak attack,but in a real fight they dont do that stuff they power up and talk alot,which will give amazo the time needed to copy their powers and its gg from there,of course amazo doesnt even really have to fight them he can bfr them into another dimension as well.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm telling ya Yami Tenchi vs Amazo would be an awesome fight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

feitan said:


> Only way I see them winning against jlu amazo is if they go completely out of character and group up and sneak attack,but in a real fight they dont do that stuff they power up and talk alot,which will give amazo the time needed to copy their powers and its gg from there,of course amazo doesnt even really have to fight them he can bfr them into another dimension as well.



Goku shoots him into a sun. The end.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

JLU AMAZO and comic book Amazo, stomps.

JLU AMAZO would just port DBZ/GT Earth to the Sun/mind rape everyone, beat the shit out of them. thanks to his ability to instantly adapt, swarming him wont work, their only chance is if they get him in their first attack without him being prepared, but a sneak attack is unlikely to succeed on account of AMAZO's telepathy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> JLU AMAZO and comic book Amazo, stomps.
> 
> JLU AMAZO would just port DBZ/GT Earth to the Sun/mind rape everyone, beat the shit out of them. thanks to his ability to instantly adapt, swarming him wont work, their only chance is if they get him in their first attack without him being prepared, but a sneak attack is unlikely to succeed on account of AMAZO's telepathy.



Goku shoots him into the sun still.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Goku shoots him into the sun still.


yeah right... that is as possible as Goku having hot oily homosmex with Vegeta.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

I will rep you for that in 24 hours.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

Goku shoots him in to the sun again. You clearly haven't watched GT.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> You clearly haven't watched GT.


good thing because I dont fancy staring at turd for 25 straight minutes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

And I do...how? DC < Marvel.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

Shonen Jump > DC and Marvel


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

Dark Horse > Marvel > Shonen Jump > Archie Comics > DC.


----------



## kchi55 (Sep 23, 2007)

Is Shenlong allowed to fight?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Goku shoots him in to the sun again. You clearly haven't watched GT.



Goku: KKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Amazo:.... I could rape you right now but ill wait politely
Goku: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*Amazo taps foot impatiently*
Goku: HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Amazo: This better be worth it....
Goku: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Amazo: Im gonna go take a nap....
Goku: HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*amazo is blasted into the sun*
Goku: Yes it worked
*amazo teleports back*
Amazo: That's it? What a disappointment
Goku: b-b-b-but i killed you.....
Amazo: Pfft as if!
*amazo rips goku's head off*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Yeah whatever. Superman = Shit.



Got a point there


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Come on guys chill out with the flaming.


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep,hellsing and berserk are about the only dh comics I read,and I still dont understand why you bring up superman from over 20 years ago,hes been doing just fine since so its a moot point,im not the one running around in this thread  talking complete bullshit about characters I know nothing about.


----------



## Larry Hagman's Liver (Sep 23, 2007)

DBGT loses because it's GT


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Does Amazo start off with any powers? And even if he does manage to copy, say , gohans powers, there are stronger people who would pwn gohan Amazo. Its not like he can get all thier powers at the same time, and all hes copying is thier powers and abilities, whats to stop buu from absorbing him while hes fighting someone?  And sneak attacks are in Dbz, thats like Piccolo's signature move, every time gohan is in trouble he pops in at the last moment with a suprise ki blast or special beam cannon. 

Here is a vid of superman still being a good match for Amazo even though he absorbed the whole leagues powers. (The original 7)

[Youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sZCnQ8AAOXI[/Youtube]


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

That vid was before the return.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Swajio said:


> That vid was before the return.


So in other words in this fight he starts out with the powers he had in the return?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes or if you want to put it, at his strongest point.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it the same scenerio that it was in The return where hes on his way to earth? If so they would know about him and the danger he posses because of king kai, and they would have time to charge a universal spirit bomb.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

killfox said:


> Is it the same scenerio that it was in The return where hes on his way to earth? If so they would know about him and the danger he posses because of king kai, and they would have time to charge a universal spirit bomb.



Well OP hasn't stated any special conditions or settings.  So it is assumed he fights everyone at same time or one by one, or something along those lines.  And I thought spirit bomb only affects evil hearted?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, it only effects people with evil ki. So anyone without DBZ ki (any non - DBZ character) would be completely immune to it.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually, it only effects people with evil ki. So anyone without DBZ ki (any non - DBZ character) would be completely immune to it.


How do you have an "evil ki"? And i thought in the ODB everyone has chakra, ki, etc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

AMAZO isnt a living being, he started out as a nanotech android and then evolved....


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Well OP hasn't stated any special conditions or settings.  So it is assumed he fights everyone at same time or one by one, or something along those lines  And I thought spirit bomb only affects evil hearted?


Hes fighting everyone in Dbz/Gt at the same time? In that case i believe the Dbz/Gt verse wins.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> AMAZO isnt a living being, he started out as a nanotech android and then evolved....


Are you saiying a spirit bomb wouldnt work on the androids? Or cell?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

killfox said:


> Are you saiying a spirit bomb wouldnt work on the androids? Or cell?


no, I was saying "AMAZO isnt a living being, he started out as a nanotech android and then evolved...." which means he has no KI 
as a reply to this:


> And i thought in the ODB everyone has chakra, ki, etc.



anyway, what Mike said about him being non DBZ character etc. holds...


and just so you dont get the wrong idea, the Genki Dama will work on the DBZ Androids and the genetic freak Cell


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> no, I was saying "AMAZO isnt a living being, he started out as a nanotech android and then evolved...." which means he has no KI
> as a reply to this:
> 
> 
> ...


So your saiying that if Amazo copies one of thier powers then the Spirit bomb still wont work?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

killfox said:


> So your saiying that if Amazo copies one of thier powers then the Spirit bomb still wont work?


I didnt say that.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

killfox said:


> Are you saiying a spirit bomb wouldnt work on the androids? Or cell?



It's more like... he's beyond, transcended to something that of a godly being, metaphorically and physically.  Seemingly immortal, he isn't human, not even tech anymore, hes... just something "beyond".  Well if it is ki or hearted, either way, it shouldn't affect him, as he is neutral in all aspect.  

If he did fight them all at once... one blink from his view/los, would be instantly copied.  With that's said, he does have telepathy for major advantages and could just blink stuff away with a thought, if he doesn't want to be bothered.   Plus could survive vacuum, regeneration and have other neat things up his sleeves.



killfox said:


> So your saiying that if Amazo copies one of thier powers then the Spirit bomb still wont work?



Depends on who he copies... he could just learn of the bomb via telepathy, plus he simply doesn't just copies power, he improves them, even negating any weakness and such.  Plus he isn't limited to one power. ><


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Well If he gains one of the Z fighters Powers, then It will work, also Goku has the advantage, especially if King Kai informs him of what he can do, he doesnt have to let himselfe be seen, and can attack teleport attack etc.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

That would depend whether Amazo copy/edit IT first he would be able to transport w/o a ki signature.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

He already has teleporting abilities, pretty vast ones at that.

xD  We could sit here all day writing scenarios. ^^  It's going to be pretty tiresome. .


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> It's more like... he's beyond, transcended to something that of a godly being, metaphorically and physically.  Seemingly immortal, he isn't human, not even tech anymore, hes... just something "beyond".  Well if it is ki or hearted, either way, it shouldn't affect him, as he is neutral in all aspect.
> 
> If he did fight them all at once... one blink from his view/los, would be instantly copied.  With that's said, he does have telepathy for major advantages and could just blink stuff away with a thought, if he doesn't want to be bothered.   Plus could survive vacuum, regeneration and have other neat things up his sleeves.
> 
> ...


Since when does telepathy allow you to blink away things? And if he didnt know anything about it why would he randomly find out about Spirit bomb?


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 23, 2007)

Power16 said:


> That is still in the World level Warping destroying a Galaxy is so far beyond that.



Wrong. Power is nothing next to reality warping, if at a sufficiently high level. You can destroy the entire universe with pure power if you wanted to, but if the reality warper says "I'm immune to your power" then it's useless.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Swajio said:


> That would depend whether Amazo copy/edit IT first he would be able to transport w/o a ki signature.


He never showed the ability to choose specific powers out of someone. (ex. flight instead of super strenght from superman), he has to copy all of a persons powers.


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> He already has teleporting abilities, pretty vast ones at that.
> 
> xD  We could sit here all day writing scenarios. ^^  It's going to be pretty tiresome. .


He never displayed teleportation.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

He teleported the planet remember?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

killfox said:


> Since when does telepathy allow you to blink away things? And if he didnt know anything about it why would he randomly find out about Spirit bomb?



I think your misunderstanding a bit there. ^^  Only said telepathy would give him advantages, i.e., he could just simply look into their minds, hes done it before...  

Blink away at things is just one of his powers he gained from his travels most likely, e.g., he dimension dumped an entire planet away, because it was in his way, and he brought it in place back with a simple blink when he was so many light years away, on Earth.



killfox said:


> He never displayed teleportation.



He has... *points to Wake the Dead episode*.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

he teleported several light years away in the ep. "Wake the Dead"

AMAZO' teleportation > Kibitoshin's teleportation > Goku's IT


----------



## killfox (Sep 23, 2007)

Swajio said:


> He teleported the planet remember?


I remember now, but if his teleportation is so good, why didnt he just teleport to earth, or teleport all of the league to another dimmension? OR, when he found  out where Luthor was, just teleport to his location and pwn him?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

He never wanted to destroy/hurt anyone, he just wanted Lex...  Could be a number of reasons, but mostly it would fall under CIS.


----------



## potential (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> he teleported several light years away in the ep. "Wake the Dead"
> 
> AMAZO' teleportation > Kibitoshin's teleportation > Goku's IT



Did you forget that it was states that Kibitoshin can teleport anywhere in the universe?


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2007)

Kibito doesn't have the power to hurt him tho.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 23, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Wrong. Power is nothing next to reality warping,* if at a sufficiently high level*. You can destroy the entire universe with pure power if you wanted to, but if the reality warper says "I'm immune to your power" then it's useless.



Which is the point i was making because it wasn't at said level. Janemba never shown that level of warping to be immune to energy powers.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

As far as the spirirt bomb issue i will lay down the final ruling

Amazo has chi (for this battle) but the spirit bomb wont hurt him since he is not evil

This nulls the sb

Continue.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Why don't you just make a Fury/AMAZO/Ifurita thread while your're at it. ^^


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmmm i might


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 23, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Which is the point i was making because it wasn't at said level. Janemba never shown that level of warping to be immune to energy powers.



If you can warp a planet, you can make yourself immune to damn near anything.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 23, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> If you can warp a planet, you can make yourself immune to damn near anything.



i don't understand what your saying here. Janemba never showed he can make himself immune to anything in the first place not even punches(he was basically manipulating matter to me).


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, see, that's the difference. Manipulating matter != reality warping. Not even close.


----------



## Bender (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazo fucks everyone up in the DBZ DGT verse.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Amazo fucks everyone up in the DBZ DGT verse.



Well the general consensus it that if everybody attacked full power on a unwary AMAZO that they could possibly beat him

However that is unlikly to happen because
1. Dbz characters monologue
2. Nobody likes anybody else
3. People never go all out
4. People need to scream for 10 hours before doing anything


----------



## Power16 (Sep 23, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Ah, see, that's the difference. Manipulating matter != reality warping. Not even close.



i know that but Janemba didn't do much that justify Reality warper and showed nothing that showed he can be immune to ki damages or even strength. Hence why i say Brolly Galaxy busting is greater then Janemba so called warping. I'm not talking about general Reality warping just what Janemba did.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2007)

I just found out how amazo was beat

He is powerless if he doesnt have anybody to fight


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 24, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> I just found out how amazo was beat
> 
> He is powerless if he doesnt have anybody to fight



Hence how the JLA beat him - by disbanding the JLA.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2007)

can't amazo like, copy the power of the dragons and win?o.O


----------



## master bruce (Sep 24, 2007)

comic amazo is crap.


lets just only use the return godlike amazo.

oh and gt is crap, let's just only use dbz.

trust me it'll make your thread better, man.



oh and 


> People need to scream for 10 hours before doing anything



I needed that laugh.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2007)

People who put D.C characters in fights pick out their most broken versions....The best version of the DC verse was JLU unlimited simply  because it has the right power scaling,


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 24, 2007)

Errrr... in this instance, the most broken version of Amazo *is* the JLU version, not the comic one.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 24, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> But you gotta remember that movies are cannon in this fight
> 
> That means they have the reality warpers buu and janemba and* brolly the galaxy 1 shotter*




not this garbage again. broly took out a major solar system or a really big star, this started a really big chain reaction of explosions that create a *SHATTER* effect, where when something happens to lets say the middle, cracks spread along the glass, adn tehn within mili seconds after lets say that bullet was shot, after the cracks entirely spread out the entire glass breaks.

hence when King Kai says  that the particular galaxy ( west I belive) was

*SHATTERED*

*hatey edit: that obnoxiously sized font wasnt necessary*


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Come on guys chill out with the flaming.


What he said.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 25, 2007)

omg hate since  when are you a moderator?


----------

